# Pretty sure I saw a Bigfoot



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

... Well now I want to tell you I saw Bigfoot too (....), just to see what you're going to say...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I have TOTALLY seen big foot too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry, I've never seen bigfoot. However, if I ever saw anything big enough that I though it might be bigfoot, it would definitely scare the crap out of me.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did your horse see it? LoL If my horse seen something like Big Foot, she would have left me on my butt in the dirt. LoL.

Really though, I'd be completely freaked out... :shock:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Round here we call 'em woodboogers.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never seen bigfoot, no. But I do feel compelled to ask, what are these "woods" of which you speak?


:rofl:


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Ozark mountains


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Did your horse see it? LoL If my horse seen something like Big Foot, she would have left me on my butt in the dirt. LoL.
> 
> Really though, I'd be completely freaked out... :shock:


Yes, he saw it. I believe he smelled it first. I was more scared then he was. We left in a hurry.

Despite it's size, it was sneaky and elusive. I think it was watching us for a bit before we saw it.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I honestly have to say I believe there is a bigfoot out there. And I have always been fascinated by the mistory of him/them. I have a theory that they are of the primate a type of gorilla of some sort. 
I wont ever tell anyone they are nuts for saying they saw one or something they cant explain. How can you say they dont exist if you cant say for sure. 
There are so many undiscovered species out there that we have yet to come across. Until someone can actually prove the beast does NOT exist I say PRETTY DANG SMART BEAST if you ask me. BIGFOOT ROCKS!
By the way one of my books Im writting is actually about Bigfoot its a 
SCI FI 

TRR


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

TimberRidge-I never gave a second thought to bigfoot until today. Couldn't really say if I believed because I never put much thought in to it. I sure do now


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Yes, he saw it. I believe he smelled it first. I was more scared then he was. We left in a hurry.
> 
> Despite it's size, it was sneaky and elusive. I think it was watching us for a bit before we saw it.


Creepy. The first thing that comes to mind is a bear. But...Who knows! All I know is, I wouldn't be out there alone. Then again, I'm a scare-dee-cat. :lol:


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> TimberRidge-I never gave a second thought to bigfoot until today. Couldn't really say if I believed because I never put much thought in to it. I sure do now


 Man what I wouldnt give to have a chance to see something like that. I have always been one for the unknown kinda stuff. Once scientists said they can proove the original video and phot could NOT be proved fake I started to wonder. I wouldnt let it keep me from riding up there again either. This time I would take a camera and make sure to not be so scared to take a good photo shot. He hasnt attacked anyone yet and dont think he wouold either. I think they are more curious then dangerous. and yes I believe there are more then one. I dont care if people think Im nuts for thinking he is real. Proove me wrong. lol

TRR


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

OOOPS thats CANT PROOVE PIC IS FAKE sorry lol


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm almost certain this was a female. And yes, I believe there's a breeding population of them. I can't believe there's not been more sightings around here. There have been claims of sightings within 100 miles, just not right here. I suspect more people have seen them, they're just afraid of public ridicule

What I saw didn't have the dreadlock-type hair, it had hair similar to a bear, but thin around the face like a primate. This was really weird and i hope I don't see it again. I just want it to go away. I had a 9mm pistol and a rope. But I didn't want to shoot it or rope it. It looked too much like a human and I wasn't sure what it was


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats creepy, AC :/ 
We don't seem to have any of these weird and wonderful creatures in Australia, most of the strange sightings tend to be of supposedly extinct animals such as the Tasmanian Tiger (Thylacine) and a couple of the odd ghost stories here and there.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

:0000000000


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> What I saw didn't have the dreadlock-type hair, it had hair similar to a bear, but thin around the face like a primate. This was really weird and i hope I don't see it again. I just want it to go away. I had a 9mm pistol and a rope. But I didn't want to shoot it or rope it. It looked too much like a human and I wasn't sure what it was


 
Relax bro, that was me.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Whatever you and the horse saw it was something different and foreign to both of you.
I do not know if I beleive or not. I do believe that you saw something.
Anyone that would ridicule you about this lacks understanding and compassion.
Have you notified the game warden ?
Something that could frighten a grown man, be elusive, and allow you to approach that close to see its facial features, needs to be reported.
Shalom


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Here you go TRR

1924 - Ape Canyon


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pictures, or it never happened. :twisted:

I'm rather skeptical that a huge primate-type creature could live in the deep woods of the US and nobody_ anywhere_ has ever been able to find traces of them. Heck, we can find traces and proof of comets, dinosaurs, and other things, so you'd think a massive primate who obviously eats, poops, and lives in the woods wouldn't be that hard to find. Scat if nothing else, as well as footprints.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Could you tell us exactly what happened, AC? Were you walking along the trail when you saw her in the woods? Was she watching you, or trying to evade detection?


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Speedracer, why is it that someone can see loads of evidence. Albeit, inconclusive but evidence none-the-less and say no one has seen a trace? I'm not going to fight anyone who is skeptical but there certainly is evidence. I myself am not convinced either way but I'm not arrogant enough to say there is no evidence. That's just intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

AC, you should've roped it. Couldn't be worse than an emu, right? :wink:


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Bearkiller said:


> Speedracer, why is it that someone can see loads of evidence. Albeit, inconclusive but evidence none-the-less and say no one has seen a trace? I'm not going to fight anyone who is skeptical but there certainly is evidence. I myself am not convinced either way but I'm not arrogant enough to say there is no evidence. That's just intellectual dishonesty.


Intellectual dishonesty... LOL. That's awesome. Now, how can something be classified as 'evidence' if it's 'inconclusive'?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

The same way OJ got off? Was there evidence? Absolutely! Was there enough to convict him? Apparently not..........


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Bearkiller... Your stinking dog pooped in my yard. I have evidence! It's inconclusive, but it's still evidence!!! Come clean it up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

From: :: Ozarks Bigfoot ::

We investigate the numberous sightings in what we call the Red Triangle (each square on the map below is a confirmed reported sighting of Bigfoot). The Ozark mountains have had so many sightings that it's very common for them to not even be reported by locals. People in the Ozarks understand that the terrain, the woods and lakes are so dense and unpopulated that there could absolutely be an animal that exists and thrives but remains unseen by most people.











​


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

See, in that scenario, I'd need witnesses. And maybe a DNA sample. There have been hair samples taken in North America that have no connections to any known species. That's evidence. Does it mean it's bigfoot, no.

DNA of American Bigfoot


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know...I have tromped around a quite large part of that red triangle hunting, fishing, hiking, and horseback riding in my lifetime, asnd have lived in several areas in Missouri and Arkansas within that triangle, and have yet to see a "bigfoot" or any signs of a "bigfoot". I've seen just about every critter that lives in the Ozarks - even timber wolves and red wolves back in the 50's and early 60's, which are now extinct in this area.

I won't say it's a bunch of bunk, but count me in the skeptical crowd until I see credible evidence to the contrary...


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Faceman said:


> I don't know...I have tromped around a quite large part of that red triangle hunting, fishing, hiking, and horseback riding in my lifetime, asnd have lived in several areas in Missouri and Arkansas within that triangle, and have yet to see a "bigfoot" or any signs of a "bigfoot". I've seen just about every critter that lives in the Ozarks - even timber wolves and red wolves back in the 50's and early 60's, which are now extinct in this area.
> 
> I won't say it's a bunch of bunk, but count me in the skeptical crowd until I see credible evidence to the contrary...


Well, how about just some 'inconclusive evidence'? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

WOW........I grew up in southern Illinois and of course traveled all over the Ozarks. I just find it very hard to believe that a large ape-like creature is living there and no one has ever taken a clear picture of it, trapped it, shot it or whatever. C'mon. This is gun country! We are talking hunters all over the place. Do you honestly think that if someone saw it they wouldn't have shot it so they could brag about it and show it off to everyone? Oh HELL no!


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Here you go Katbalu:

ev·i·dence (







ns) 
_n._ 1. A thing or things helpful in forming a conclusion or judgment: The broken window was evidence that a burglary had taken place. Scientists weigh the evidence for and against a hypothesis.
*2. *Something indicative; an outward sign: evidence of grief on a mourner's face.
*3. *_Law_ The documentary or oral statements and the material objects admissible as testimony in a court of law.

_tr.v._ *ev·i·denced*, *ev·i·denc·ing*, *ev·i·denc·es* *1. *To indicate clearly; exemplify or prove.
*2. *To support by testimony; attest.

*Idiom: *
*in evidence* *1. *Plainly visible; to be seen: It was early, and few pedestrians were in evidence on the city streets.
*2. *_Law_ As legal evidence


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Bearkiller said:


> Here you go Katbalu:
> 
> ev·i·dence
> _tr.v._ *ev·i·denced*, *ev·i·denc·ing*, *ev·i·denc·es* *1. *To indicate clearly; exemplify or prove.


Inconclusive proof... Just sounds... Like an oxymoron


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so on the fence about this issue. Logically I think the same way as the sceptics .. there would be SOMETHING .. they have to get hurt, sick, die ... they eat and defecate. In this day and age with everyone having cellphones with cameras .. 

But .. I think all those folks are seeing SOMETHING .. and when you have someone like the OP who isn't looking for a Bigfoot and happens upon something he can't explain .. I believe him.

So ... having said all that .. I'm trying to convince DH we need to do our fall motorcycle vacation in the Ozarks! LOL


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I am not saying that the OP didn't see something, but I just can't even fathom that Bigfoot exists. As you said, they would die. There would be bones left behind. Maybe there is some hillbilly living in the woods that hasn't shaved for the last 20 years. Just sayin'.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

It just throws me for a loop that you say its intellectually dishonest to dismiss inconclusive evidence...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

No, it's intellectually dishonest to say there is no trace. 

An individual piece of evidence may be conclusive with out the whole case having been proven by said evidence. You could say "there were the suspects finger prints on the glass". Have that piece of evidence be 100% accurate. And still not have it prove he commited a crime. 

I said I am not sure about bigfoot. I wouldn't be surprised one iota if someone killed one or came up with a provable video. However, I feel like there SHOULD be something more conclusive. However, I live in an area where a creature like this could live for years in the same drainage and never see a human. There are alot of vast area's in the west and it's possible that they could go without detection. Especially if it can eat grass like gorillas. Most of these places have abundant vegetation.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay, replace the word 'evidence' with 'trace' in my statement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
And don't think I'm disrespecting these different opinions. I'm just stating my own


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

While ya'll are arguing semantics, I'm wondering where our OP went ....


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

We did get a bit caught up in that. Much apologies 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i will start off by saying i do and do not believe in bigfoot... so i am a skeptic but i don't need proof of anything, if someone thinks they saw it, i believe them.

however i find it very interesting that we as humans are trying to rationalize why these so called animals have not been found. since we don't have one to study we do not know there habits nor rituals. so these are my reasonings as to why they haven't been found.

1. can't find scat = a. like cats they like to bury/cover there feces b. they are like humans and bury it
2. no dead bodies = a. maybe carnivores and eat there dead or dying b. know where the wild carnivores are and toss them the dead bodies to eat and eventually clean up the leftover so nothing is seen (i know complex) c. maybe bury there dead or burn them or something of that nature
3. why they stay away from humans= a. because they know they will be test dummies and tortured and studied until we think we understand there species b. because over time maybe they have talked with older generations and have heard about the 1924 incident 

haha op i wish you got a picture..that would have been so cool to see. buy yourself one of those small cameras you can put on a hat or helmet so you can video tape your rides from now on


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe that AC saw_ something_. Whether or not that thing was Bigfoot/Sasquatch, is where I draw the line at belief. 

Some things you take on faith, but for a real, live physical being I require more than_ anecdotal_ evidence. 

There are reasons why science labels things as 'theories'. I hardly think they're being 'intellectually dishonest' if they don't accept anecdotes and claim them as proof. 

I want scientific_ proof_ that Sasquatch exists. If it's a living, breathing entity, it will leave some sort of trace. There are literally thousands of people looking for them, so why other than supposed sightings and mysterious occurrences with no physical evidence, haven't we found anything? If they're an intelligent primate species similar to humanity they _will _have a carbon foot print, no matter how small.

If they exist, they'll be found. Until then though, I remain skeptical.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

My 18 y.o. son (the one that used to jump naked into the water troughs when he was 4) fell into Loch Ness this past August. And when that happened, my youngest son (15) _jumped _in...because he has to do everything the older one does. I'm happy to report neither boy drowned nor were they eaten by the Loch Ness Monster, but I'm told it was a close call...


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I think y'all should consider who the OP is, he can spin yarn better than anyone I know!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Ahahaaa..... We got tricked!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

The female part tipped me off!
AC hang in there, nothin to be afraid of! This is why we should all ride with beer, I'm sure she woulda joined in and thrown a couple back. Shoot it next time! You'll be world famous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Texasgal in the map that you posted in the area north east of dallas with all those sightings is where I live. Alone. My nearest neighbor is 2 miles away. I assure you I have not seen any signs but now that you posted that I will be taking a closer look. Shalom


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

<<<< Is never going on a trail ride in mountains or a forested area EVER.

NEVER EVER NOT EVER.

I am scared crapless of:
1. Wolves
2. Cougars
3. Rabid Squirrels
4. Bigfoot.

That is all.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

For years it was official that there were no cougars in Ontario. People saw them (including me), reported it and the ministry denied it for decades. 

Scat? Hair? The forest is a big place and that stuff is not so easy to gather up. Lots of animal bury their poop, not just cats. We have wolverine and fischers up here, but have I ever seen one? Well, I saw a fischer once in my whole life. It was dead. People use to trap them, bug dang they're sneaky and smart. 

When we're in the bush, we tend to make a lot of noise. Even when we try not to. Shy animals -- shy and SMART animals are long gone before we're within 1/4 mile.

So, I do believe it's possible that bigfoot exists. If you saw one and you had a gun, would _you_ want to be the one that shoots a bigfoot? Let's assume you have a big enough rifle on you, a backup buddy and you actually achieve this goal -- do you want to tell the world you killed it? Not me, thank you.

As for trapping, tranqing, pics, etc.... some animals are much, much harder than others to lure. Ever go trapping? Now that's a skill and a whole bunch of patience and determination.

Have I ever seen something I couldn't explain? Yes, but not an animal. It was a spaceship LOL... anyway, I don't know what it was, but spaceship is the only thing that made any sense at all unless someone in the world is making aircraft that can travel much, MUCH faster than we are supposed to know about. And I saw it more than once. Many times actually, but since it was in "outer space" all I could see were the lights. How odd is that. I wonder, would beings from another world use lights like we do for air travel??? hmmm...


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw some creepy thing in my woods, staring at the horses.
It was almost bear like?? But it was standing up right with more human like arms and legs. IT was freaky. I thought that maybe I was just seeing things, so i just turned and ran home, hahah


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

> For years it was official that there were no cougars in Ontario. People saw them (including me), reported it and the ministry denied it for decades.


You know, there have been sightings of cougars in the lower peninsula of Michigan and the DNA (last I knew) will NOT admit that they are here. I disagree. They also said that about wolves too, that they aren't in the L.P., but there are reports saying otherwise...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> You know, there have been sightings of cougars in the lower peninsula of Michigan and the DNA (last I knew) will NOT admit that they are here. I disagree. They also said that about wolves too, that they aren't in the L.P., but there are reports saying otherwise...


Same here. There's been reports of a few in my area. Fish & Game decided it was one loose from a nearby big cat rescue...but they were all accounted for.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> <<<< Is never going on a trail ride in mountains or a forested area EVER.
> 
> NEVER EVER NOT EVER.
> 
> ...


Beware the crazy rabid squiiiiirrreelll!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Same here. There's been reports of a few in my area. Fish & Game decided it was one loose from a nearby big cat rescue...but they were all accounted for.


That's what they are saying around here. They must have been pets that got loose. How...coincidental...? :?

By the way, I meant DNR in my above post...Not DNA. LoL. I have genetics on the brain. ;-)


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I was just kiddin, I didn't see a Bigfoot. 

........but I did see a really big lady at the Dollar Store that kinda had a beard. And she no smell good too


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

How do you know she wasn't a Bigfoot? That's probably why we can't find them or any conclusive evidence. They disguise themselves as humans! I bet they know how to steer a spaceship too...
I wonder if they consider us their pets, and set up our environments so we can survive...
What if we live in an ant farm...
Oh my god... A human farm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You saw this guy? Did you get a beer off of him?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Nope, never saw big foot. But, I did see a wolf or something that looked like a wolf...only it was at least the size of a mastiff, or greater. I was in the middle of the desert on BLM. No kidding. It scared me so bad I couldn't get gone fast enough! My daughter saw it and kept telling me it was a wolf-man, which didn't help me any....being the adult I was trying to stay calm whilst going as fast as one can safely go in a vehicle on an extremely rough dirt "road". My daughter was about 9, she thought it was funny that I didn't want to hear "wolf man", and kept saying, "well, I saw him - didn't you?", and would laugh and laugh. Meanwhile, I was terrified!! The sun had just set and there was a full moon...man, it seemed like a 100 miles (actually only about 7) before I hit pavement!!!!!


----------

